# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  إجتماع مجلس المريخ يوم غداُ الثلاثاء

## البركان الهادئ

*يعقد مجلس المريخ إجتماعه الثانى يوم غداُ الثلاثاء لمناقشة العديد من الاجندة وأهمها موضوع التعيين وتقريباً الوالى مصر على رأيه ووعده لتعيين طارق سيد المعتصم وتبقى منصب آخر يتنافس عليه ثلاثة أسامى ضقل وابوجريشة وطارق تفاحة وسننتظر إجتماع الغد وما سيخرج به عله يكون خيرا والله الموفق
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*لا لتفاحة وابو كريشة .. وبتاع الكرنوس ضقل ..!
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

لا لتفاحة وابو كريشة .. وبتاع الكرنوس ضقل ..!



واحد من التلاتة ديل جاى جاى جاى
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*كل من لفظته الجمعية العمومية وفشل فى الجمعية العمومية لايستحق الدخول لمجلس الادارة بالتعيين ..

عضو لم ينل ثقة الجمعية العمومية كيف ياتى عن طريق التعيين؟؟؟؟

فى تعيين ابو جريشة او تفاحة عدم احترام للجمعية العمومية من قبل مجلس الادارة (المنتخب) ..




*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

كل من لفظته الجمعية العمومية وفشل فى الجمعية العمومية لايستحق الدخول لمجلس الادارة بالتعيين ..

عضو لم ينل ثقة الجمعية العمومية كيف ياتى عن طريق التعيين؟؟؟؟

فى تعيين ابو جريشة او تفاحة عدم احترام للجمعية العمومية من قبل مجلس الادارة (المنتخب) ..







مليون في المية 
الصالح فقط من خارج الذين لفظتهم الجمعيه العمومية ..!
                        	*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*يعنى مرحبا بضقل وطارق المعتصم وإنشاءالله يكونوا هم فعلاً
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

مليون في المية 
الصالح فقط من خارج الذين لفظتهم الجمعيه العمومية ..!



طالما انه لم يكسب ثقه الجمعية العمومية فهو غير صالح وغير جديد بدخول المجلس ..
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

يعنى مرحبا بضقل وطارق المعتصم وإنشاءالله يكونوا هم فعلاً



واتمنى ان يكون اللواء مدنى الحارث ثالثهم ..
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البركان الهادئ
					

يعنى مرحبا بضقل وطارق المعتصم وإنشاءالله يكونوا هم فعلاً




طارق ممكن لموقفة النبيل 
اما البقية فلا مكان لهم ..!
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

واتمنى ان يكون اللواء مدنى الحارث ثالثهم ..



22222222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

طالما انه لم يكسب ثقه الجمعية العمومية فهو غير صالح وغير جديد بدخول المجلس ..



اجل ..!
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

اجل ..!



بلا يا بن ابى مناوى ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتمنى ان يكون الثلاثي مكون من طارق المعتصم وضقل ومدني الحارث
سيكون مجلس رائع جدا
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اتمنى ان يكون الثلاثي مكون من طارق المعتصم وضقل ومدني الحارث
سيكون مجلس رائع جدا





*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*المهم الوالى يحضر الاجتماع
                        	*

----------


## monzir ana

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

واتمنى ان يكون اللواء مدنى الحارث ثالثهم ..



222222222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة monzir ana
					

222222222222222222222



33333333333333333333333333
                        	*

----------


## ميرغنى تاج السر

*المريخ ليس فى حاجة للتعيين مادايرين زحمه ساى الداير يخدم المريخ الا من داخل المجلس
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميرغنى تاج السر
					

المريخ ليس فى حاجة للتعيين مادايرين زحمه ساى الداير يخدم المريخ الا من داخل المجلس





كلام مزمل زاتو ..
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

واتمنى ان يكون اللواء مدنى الحارث ثالثهم ..



هم محتاجين اتنين بس لانو عينوا صديق على صالح
                        	*

----------


## ميرغنى تاج السر

*صديق ليس معين عضو انما وظيفه مدير الكرة
*

----------


## ابو حسن

*اللهم أجعلو خير و بركه ، وأتمني أن يتم اختيار الرجل المناسب


لا أبوجريشه . . لا هاشم الزبير . . لا تفاحه
*

----------

